# Korg D1 vs A88 MK2



## otavio (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello, guys.

This is my first post here.
I´m looking for a 88 midi controller with a right amount of expression and not so heavy touch.
For what I've read, this 2 will be my top contenders.
A88 Mk2 (pha4-standard) x Korg D1(rh3).
I never saw a direct comparison.

What are your impressions regarding the touch / weight / velocity curve?

And an important thing: Which is easiest to play near the "fallboard"?


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 9, 2020)

RH3 is heavier compared to the PHA4 from the Roland.
I have an A88mk2 on loan frkm
Roland for a review and I find it quite good. The D1 also has old fashioned MIDI out with no USB. Odd choice in this day and age.


----------



## otavio (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice to hear that. 
Yeah, I know about korg d1 being usbless. 
I need the best keys, with a nice representation/velocity curve and not soooo weight, since I'm not a trained pianist.


----------



## ckett (Jul 10, 2020)

Hmm, I used to have the A88 mk1 and now have the D1. I find the D1 to be a little lighter with a much faster rebound/release of the keys. The Roland is really well built for the price.


----------



## zolhof (Jul 10, 2020)

Definitely go for the PHA4. I had two keyboards that used the RH3 action and I don't recommend it to anyone. Both the Kronos X and SV-1 keybeds developed an annoying rattling noise that screams "cheap". The SV-1 also had the infamous note dropout issue that plagued the RH3. I fixed it by changing the rubber contact strips for the new blue ones and, according to Korg, newer models aren't supposed to have this issue but it feels so poorly constructed that I kept waiting for something else to fail. Sold the SV-1, kept the Kronos. Google it and you will see that the RH3 is a hit or miss, there are some flawless units out there but the overall quality control is mediocre. Having said that, the action is surprisingly nice and more on the heavier side.

I also have the Roland FP-60 that uses the same keybed in the A-88MKII (PHA4 standard) and I love it! It's a slightly lighter action compared to the RH3 and the keys are very responsive both in touch and dynamics. It doesn't feel clunky and the ivory finish is heaps better than the plastic keys in the Kronos, providing greater grip and control.

If all you want is a good action, check out the FP-10, it has the same PHA4 action for half the price. I'm actually in the process of swapping the FP-60 for the less expensive FP-10, since I don't need the extra bells and whistles.

I assume you are also going to need physical faders (missing in the A-88MKII) and knobs, so I'd recommend you getting a NanoKontrol2, which despite being cheap and plasticky is no less effective than what you will find in most high-end controllers. Do you know what the NanoKontrol, Montage, Fantom, RD-2000, and Kronos all have in common? Crappy 30mm travel slide potentiometers  But they get the job done and that's all that matters.

I hope this helps!


----------



## classified_the_x (Jul 10, 2020)

if you are really picky about keys, the Roland Ivory is better indeed. I always chose Korg though, first Kross then Kronos... I liked both (88). 

I'd say choose based on features if you just want good playable keys, if you want fancy keys, go Roland.


----------



## rojarvi (Jul 11, 2020)

Last year I was looking for a digital piano in 600 EUR price range to be mainly used as a MIDI controller. I had decided to go anyways with separate MIDI controller for knobs and faders so my focus was all in keybed feel. Went to local store and tested Roland FP-10, Casio PX-770 (?) and Kawai ES110. I have classical piano background and to me Kawai won hands down - definitely closest to acoustic upright piano feel from those three.

None of them was bad, though - just different, and miles ahead of any synth action or semi-weighted keybeds I have tried for piano playing. Feel is very subjective matter and if you have any possibility to go to a store to test different models you should definitely do that.


----------



## otavio (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for all replys, guys.


----------

